# Do it yourself Eyelash Extensions...



## iio (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been wanting to get eyelash extensions for awhile, but I dont have enough money to get it done professionally. I found this website where you can do your eyelash extension by yourself or have someone else do it for you. Has anyone heard of this brand or tried it? Here's the link At Home, Eyelash Extensions Kit, Semi permanent Eyelashes 
If I do get it I will have to have a whole day to myself on this haha but I didnt want to buy this on a whim, I kind of want get your opinions on this website. I have put individual lashes on before but sense I'm asian with no crease its easier for the individual lashes to mess up because the glue that is given in the lil pack doesnt stick on my oily prone skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So maybe this might work for me.


----------



## msashlay (Jul 7, 2008)

$44 for that? No way! It looks like she's just selling regular flares and the glue from eyelash extension kits.  It doesn't look anything like eyelash extension to me. I know some people who have gone to get extensions at cheaper places that use cheaper glue, and their extensions didn't last longer at all and stung their eyes everytime they showered. If this glue is not high quality, it might do that to you too.

Go to your local drugstore and buy some flares and Duo glue to try out first. I've gotten flares before and they looked awful. I prefer strip lashes if I don't have extensions.

I love extensions because they look natural. You can't tell at all. For flares, people can see that they stem from a little knot.

Here are some pics of my extensions. I have short asian lashes too.

Before


----------



## Brittni (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly, eyelash extensions aren't that expensive depending on how you get them done. The ones they attach to each lash (I think the girl above has them) yess those are pricey but they also have one at salons that is just a special glue and stuff that stays on for like weeks for like $25. Maybe check into that!? I say put the $44 aside and wait to get professional ones if anything.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

i agree save up for a pro! even if u need to take a little while to save up, it willl be worth it.

ur eyes are too important to play around with at home!


----------



## sasha07 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have had eyelash expensions installed for £60, I think thats the going price in the UK.  But they made my lashes thin and lip after. Maybe its because I had them in for three months in a row


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2008)

i do them myself with the lash flares & glue. the glue i use comes in a small glass bottle & is black. it cost $3. i dont really like to recommend doing them yourself but just be really careful.


----------

